# H & R Ultra Slug Hunter



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

What are you guys' opinions/experiences with the H & R single shot ultra slug hunters (12 and 20 gauge)

Should I get one?

What gauge? I personally like 20 gauge slug guns, but if an H & R 12 throws a more accurate slug, i'm all for it.

I do most of my firearm hunting with my encore 50 cal, and my 20 gauge 870 with a FR Hastings Barrel, but am always looking for a different gun. Im really not impressed with the 870 past 70 yards, and I love my muzzleloader, but sometimes I'd like a gun with its accuracy, but not all the cleaning associated with it.

Your thoughts and comments are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Get it, shoot it, you'll love it. Both gauges shoot well so thats personal choice. My brother hits milk jugs off hand with his at 125+ yards, they are good shooters.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

if i was to get a new dedicated slug gun that would be it, in 20ga. Havent heard anything negative about it.

J-


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought one last week topped it off with a 3x9 Pentax, I have yet to put any slugs down range with it yet . I will put some lead through it next week sometime, the thumb thru stock is sweet. It shoulders very nicely too.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I got the youth 20 ultra slug for my daughter a couple of years ago and topped it with a nice scope, I find myself using it very often. With SST's, it threads a single hole at 50 and clover leafs at 100. I've shot a few deer with with and I'm very impressed with it. It for you do a search this site on the H&R's you'll find that everyone thinks very highly of them. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## Smith & Wesson man (Oct 22, 2005)

Can't go wrong with either one of them. They are great for deer hunting.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I have had mine for about 10 years now..in .12 gauge...I put a 3x9x40 redfield on top of it and can get 1" groups at 100 yards..I shoot the Hornady SST slug...fast accurate..deadly..I also shot the Winchester Partition Golds out of this gun with equal results....Get it you will not be dissapointed...:evil:


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

friend insisted I shoot his h&r 12gauge turkey gun. He said if you like it you can keep it. I knew it would kick being it was so light but upon firing it kicked like a mule. I even padded my shoulder and was ready for it... what a kick. 

i gave it back to him


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Banditto said:


> friend insisted I shoot his h&r 12gauge turkey gun. He said if you like it you can keep it. I knew it would kick being it was so light but upon firing it kicked like a mule. I even padded my shoulder and was ready for it... what a kick.
> 
> i gave it back to him


Banditto, That may be the case wiht the turkey gun but Firefighter was asking about the Ultra slug models. I can guarantee you that the recolil is very managable with the ultra slug.


----------



## old school (Jun 2, 2008)

I have the 12, and love it. I put a Zeis conquest on it, and couldn't be happier with it. With the Hornady exp it drops 6" at 200 yds. Make sure you get the Heavy barrel though and a sling!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Banditto said:


> friend insisted I shoot his h&r 12gauge turkey gun. He said if you like it you can keep it. I knew it would kick being it was so light but upon firing it kicked like a mule. I even padded my shoulder and was ready for it... what a kick.
> 
> i gave it back to him


The Ultra Slug gun in 12 guage is built with a heavy 10 gauge barrel blank and the 20 guage is built with a heavy 12 gauge barrel blank. Both guns weigh in aclose to or over 10 pounds when scoped. The kick is not at all comparable to the rest of their shotgun line up. It still kicks mind you, but it's a lot less then my fire breathing 870!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

MuskyDan told me that you can send in the 20ga reciever to have it modified and buy a rifle barrell that will fit the new reciever and still be able to use the slug barrell. If you want the ability to use different barrells with different calibers the 20ga might be an option. I just got the 12 ga.


----------



## walleye tracker (Mar 23, 2006)

my brother bought one last year a 12 ultra slugger great groupings at 150 yards all though not good if the deer are up close to ya he shot a nice buck opening day of gun season at 30 yards and blow it almost in half no lie ruined alot meat but out pass 50 yards awsome gun drops them in there tracks every time just not good up close he was shooting winchester platum slive tip sabots.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys!

I'm gonna go with the heavy barrel 20 and put a 3x9 on it.

Now if I could only FIND one.....


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Those Ultra Slugs are great guns. The recoil is not bad at all.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I just got back from Gander with my new Ultra 20!!! I'll pick up a nice 3x9 next week and start to shoot it. 

I can't wait! The gun shoulders really well and feels good. Hopefully shes a tack driver like everyone says!

What slugs do you guys recommend? 2 3/4 or 3"?

I've got some 2 3/4 sst's lying around so i'm gonna start there i think.

Hopefully i don't have the unrealistic goal of a pie plate pattern out to 125. If I can get a pie plate pattern at 150 i'll piss myself

What should I realistically expect?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

With SSt's in my kids Ultra 20 youth model (2 3/4), at 100 yards I get clover leaf pattern. I think you'll be *very *happy with the results. Let us know how you do.


----------



## SwiftHntr.17 (Jul 23, 2007)

If you don't get a least a 3" group at 150yards, you need to look at the scope mount, rings and scope. These guns all are capable of that and more. If you want to get real good with it, have a reliable gunsmith lighten/smooth out the trigger or contact H&R to have them do it for you.

Most I've seen shoot the 2 3/4" Remington Core Lokt Ultra Bonded Sabots great. 1900 fps and recoil is not bad at all. Keep the barrel clean and this one will shoot a lifetime. Good luck.:coolgleam


----------



## polskagunner (Oct 2, 2008)

i have the 20 and love it, super low recoil and my favorite shotgun to shot


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Well, I just got back from Gander with my new Ultra 20!!! I'll pick up a nice 3x9 next week and start to shoot it.
> 
> I can't wait! The gun shoulders really well and feels good. Hopefully shes a tack driver like everyone says!
> 
> ...


 
Pie plate????? With this gun and the right slug you should get 2" groups at 125...:evil:...Stick with the 2 3/4" slugs...SST's or the partition gold are both execellent but you might have to try several to see which one's your gun likes the best..For example my bro's ultra loves the lightfileds...I could'nt hit paper with them...with the SST or partition gold I got 1 1/2 " groups at 100....Good luck...


----------

